# Touring map of Greece



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
Can anyone recommend a decent scale touring map for Greece that will enable me to plan routes and mark poi/camp spots with a reasonable degree of accuracy.
Many thanks
Sally


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Sally
We got our maps on line from Stanfords.co.uk
It depends what scale you want and where you plan to go. We found 1:250,000 scale gave us good detail but we had to buy two maps to cover the area we wanted. For the Peloponnese we used Anavasi. They do a good selection of Regional maps
This year we are off to Norway and have got Freitag-Berndt maps. They are very good but I haven't seen their Greece Maps.
Have a wonderful trip.
Barbara


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sally,

For general route planning we always use the Michelin Greece map...

http://www.maps.com/map.aspx?pid=11016

For more in depth then the Road Editions Maps are reputedly the most accurate ones and developed by the Greek Military. A good scale but quite expensive and the paper is a bit thin, IMO they are the best but it could get pricey if you want more than one region, there are 5 in total, we always have an up to date Peloponnese one as we invariably always end up there. Always best to shop around on the specialist map shops for best price...

http://www.mapsonline.co.uk/publishers/road-editions/5-peloponnese/p10890_pb1755.aspx

Pete


----------

